# Bought an MP9



## roc2283 (Oct 29, 2008)

After having a deposit on an MP 40 and getting the deposit back b/c of more research and higher costs for rounds, I put a deposit on an MP9 on Saturday. I'll be going to the county clerk today to register it then back to the store to pick up the weapon. Hopefully there will be a trip to the range this weekend.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

roc2283 said:


> *I'll be going to the county clerk today to register it*


Bummer. :smt033

Na, just kidding. Have fun. :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Time to move. :smt033

Good luck with it, and be sure to post pictures and a range report. :smt023

-Jeff-

brokenimage


----------



## roc2283 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll get some pictures tonight, and have a range report on Sunday... I'm taking the NRA Basic Pistol class on Saturday. Should be fun since I've never fired a handgun.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

roc2283 said:


> I'll get some pictures tonight, and have a range report on Sunday... I'm taking the NRA Basic Pistol class on Saturday. Should be fun since I've never fired a handgun.


Good man.:smt023


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I think you made an excellent choice. I have an M&P 9c. It fits so well in my hand, it is accurate and has an excellent trigger that I think it better than my Glock 36. The 9mm round is an excellent self-defense option too. Good shooting!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I bought the M&P 9 for my first handgun as well. No regrets. No malfunctions at all so far. I think you'll enjoy it. Stay safe.


----------



## roc2283 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Pics*

Well here are a few pictures from last night. Tonight or tomorrow is cleaning night. The great thing is with the interchangeable backstraps, the gun is able to also fit my fiancee's hand like a glove.




























Range report will be on Sunday...


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

What is that little orange thing in the box?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I think the orange thingy is the slide-stop that comes with it. It's stuffed into the open slide/chamber, and then the slide is closed, to show that the gun is safe/empty.

JW


----------



## roc2283 (Oct 29, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I think the orange thingy is the slide-stop that comes with it. It's stuffed into the open slide/chamber, and then the slide is closed, to show that the gun is safe/empty.
> 
> JW


Yup.


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

Good choice! I have the same, and just went to the range last night for the first time with this gun! :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I think I'm buying one Friday or Saturday. I'm getting the M&P9 Pro Series... It's been mocking me for 2 weeks, begging to be taken home... and I inked a deal for a "spare" $500 today... Paid Friday... Gun-Money.

This will be my USPSA Production Gun. Whooooooo-who!

Nobody is allowed to buy any high-cap M&P 9mm mags for the next 4 days... The rest are all mine. I need 4-6 of 'em...

Jeff


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I think I'm buying one Friday or Saturday. I'm getting the M&P9 Pro Series... It's been mocking me for 2 weeks, begging to be taken home... and I inked a deal for a "spare" $500 today... Paid Friday... Gun-Money.


I'm jealous. :smt022:numbchuck::smt022



JeffWard said:


> Nobody is allowed to buy any high-cap M&P 9mm mags for the next 4 days... The rest are all mine. I need 4-6 of 'em...


Missed out on the deal, huh?:watching:

-Jeff-


----------

